# Two Toned Leaves



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2006)

ONE of my plants has two toned leaves..they are a mixture of light and dark green. My camera will not show the colors...It doesnt look healthy though.. No burnt leaves..no yellow... Temp. is between 76 and 89 Humidity is between 33 and 42 (I know this is low) Its hard to describe what Im seeing though..Wierd bicolored leaves. ***??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. Check this link out maybe it will help ya. http://growfaq.marijuana.com/index.php?action=artikel&cat=29&id=52&artlang=en *


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2006)

turkey, "two toned"..as in interveinal chlorosis?..veins remaining somewhat green, but a fading of color between the leaf veins?..not total yellowing, but a faded green. Are the leaves "cupping" or canoe shaped? 
if so, a sign of magnesium defficiency. 
Epsoms salts or a product called "Epi-grow" I believe it is, should fix a mag problem. I believe 1 tsp per gallon of water for the salts to be added to the soil, 1/4 tsp p/gal for foliar feeding.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 11, 2006)

interveinal chlorosis....hmmm.. I want to be sure I mix the salt right before I do it..TBG..thanks a ton for that link that is very usefull. I looks similar to zinc def. also. There isnt much cupping of the leaves.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 12, 2006)

here goes the E-salts..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2006)

Im still not seeing any change.  She just began to flower so I want her to be healthy. Any Ideas?


----------



## Hick (Jul 17, 2006)

could sure use a pic'...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> could sure use a pic'...


Here ya go..I hope this will help.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2006)

thats a REALLY crappy picture. sorry.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 18, 2006)

> Are the leaves "cupping" or canoe shaped?



They are now...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> They are now...


*TURKEYNECK. How are your plants doing? Still on the downside? *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 20, 2006)

it's only that one Brother.. it has alot of sites and is flowering nicely..but the leaves are still discolored and "canoe like" The salts didnt help.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 22, 2006)

I hope these pictures will illustrate the problem better..She's sproutin' goodies all over so I want to repair this problem.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 22, 2006)

Someone _has_ to know what the hell is going on here.


----------



## Canso (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm on well water and had simular problems but it affected all the weeker plants.
there could be built up elements and or salts in the bottom of the pot.  try to test the water drain off out of the bottom with a PPM meter.
you can mask the problem with CAL-MAG http://www.carefreegarden.com/pages/Fertilizers/CAL3001.shtml
until you figure out your exact problem.
I've switched to a Reverse Osmosis water and salved all my problems.
your best bet would be to add it with your water days with some B1 or aussi tonic.
1300ppm food day (regular feeding program)
400ppm water day (cal-mag + Aussi tonic or some kind of B1)
only use this on the afected plant because the increased nitogen might cause the plant to strech in the flowering stage.

just out of curiosity what is your PPM's out of the tap?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish I knew..I havent tested it yet, Though I just switched to rain water that I caught in buckets. 'Cause im willing to bet that the water out of my tap is "pool water"


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 23, 2006)

She went hermie damnitt..14 hour days outside..hmmm should I dry her..or "IT" out and smoke it?...I suppose the stress was two much...
she needed big balls to deal with the illness.hahah


----------



## Canso (Jul 23, 2006)

sounds like head ache weed.
make butter for brownies or somthin.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2006)

good practice for drying and curing.


----------



## skunk (Jul 25, 2006)

i would smoke it if i didnt have anything else . but i was gonna ask you if you was following directions on your fish emulsion also at 1 tablespoon per gallon .


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2006)

Whats up Skunk, I read somewhere that during flower they need a little more "P&K" such as     0-10-10... 'Alaska' carrries a "MorBloom" but Lowes only has the 5-1-1...
so....back to the drawing board. Thanks for askin' bro.


----------



## skunk (Jul 27, 2006)

ive used fish emulsions alone before and done fine and accually the plant had even larger buds then the 1 i used with  a little shultzs exspert bloom + 10/60/10 . but what you read is not believable  you do need nitrogen and plenty of it you first 3 or 4 weeks of flowering or you will be dropping fan leaves your 2nd week of flowering plus an over all weaker plant.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2006)

how about a 5-10-5....??


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2006)

perfect.."after the first 2 weeks of 12's"


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Hick..5-10-5 on fridays it is...


----------

